# Happy New Year!!!



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Happy new year to all!!

It's been 2009 here for more than 12 hours already


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Where are you?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea where did you go! Hope you are having a good one!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

funny, but I am so not really into drinking tihs year. After the 2006/07 rollover, I've been leery of booze.

HNY though!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Happy new year all ..
we dont drink anyway lol but for some strange reason my daughter seemed excited about new years , so we got cake and the big kinder eggs for her and she had a ball , we stormed our friends in the building and now its her bedtime lol (i think she is sneaking to put nail polish on lol)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> Where are you?


Any guesses?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Japan. Seen any badgers?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You got it  I have yet to check out any fish shops here, and I'm hoping one or two will be open before we come back in a few days. Pictures to follow


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

birng me back a souvineer or some transformers


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone heres to health and happiness to you and your critters.


----------

